# Small Loft/Nest Design



## ishae_clanx

Hello fellow fanciers! I would like to share to you my loft design. Im planning to build it once suggestion from professional fanciers comment on it. Its for a pair of racing pigeon i will be buying once the loft is done. Any comments and suggestion to further improve my design will be of great help.


----------



## Jay3

Usually the door is solid for them to perch on.


----------



## Coddger

The only thing I would do different is have the feeder and drinker outside the box. It would be perfect to put it in front, left side of door, below the dowels.









Have you considered building a much bigger box for some future additions?


----------



## ishae_clanx

Jay3 said:


> Usually the door is solid for them to perch on.


my idea is so that the birds wont spend longer time on the landing/door..once they land on the door they will enter the nest right away


----------



## ishae_clanx

Coddger said:


> The only thing I would do different is have the feeder and drinker outside the box. It would be perfect to put it in front, left side of door, below the dowels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered building a much bigger box for some future additions?


wow...thats a good idea man..thanks for sharing

Due to the limitation of our place i think i could not avail a much larger loft...maybe constructing another one similar to the design and size of that will still fit in. I would like to train only 2 birds and if ever they would lay eggs and hatch them i would sell the youngsters maybe


----------



## spirit wings

I think the box looks good and the idea about putting the feed and water on the outside.. I just use a croc they can not knoc over..but they do scatter the grains in there and make a mess.. so it may be nice to have it on the outside and easier to fill up for you and not have to disturb them on the nest.. I have solid doors and yes they do perch on them and poop all over them.. you may want to make the plexiglass flush so you can clean it easier.. I would also use nest bowls you can take out and clean...or just use the disposible ones.


----------



## FrillbackLover

like everyone else i recomend putting food and such outside, just keeps everything cleaner


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Looks great! But the only thing is, that 1 pair could easily multiply into 10 pairs by the end of the year. If you have room I would advise you to build something a little bigger that can hold up to 10 pigeons at least cause they sure multiply fast!


----------



## spirit wings

Gurbir said:


> Looks great! But the only thing is, that 1 pair could easily multiply into 10 pairs by the end of the year. If you have room I would advise you to build something a little bigger that can hold up to 10 pigeons at least cause they sure multiply fast!


I thought it was just a nest box in a loft...lol.. if that picture is the whole loft then yea... they need alot more room!


----------



## RodSD

My recommendations: 1.) Make the height 14". It make mating easier for them. 2.) The door can be solid as Jay3 said, 3.) You must find a way to make cleaning easy so the whole front should either swing out or can be removed.


----------



## ishae_clanx

spirit wings said:


> I thought it was just a nest box in a loft...lol.. if that picture is the whole loft then yea... they need alot more room!


Yes it will be the whole loft...im only planning to take care just a 2 pigeons for now..if ever they would lay eggs i might just boil it LOL...hahhaha yah im going to remodel my design..ill update it later after all your suggestion has been put into though tnx man


----------



## ishae_clanx

FrillbackLover said:


> like everyone else i recomend putting food and such outside, just keeps everything cleaner


Yep...i will surely do that one tnx bro


----------



## ishae_clanx

Gurbir said:


> Looks great! But the only thing is, that 1 pair could easily multiply into 10 pairs by the end of the year. If you have room I would advise you to build something a little bigger that can hold up to 10 pigeons at least cause they sure multiply fast!


heheheh yah i wish i had enough space...i think im only gonna be able to do just another one like that i posted..dont have enough space..too bad


----------



## ishae_clanx

RodSD said:


> My recommendations: 1.) Make the height 14". It make mating easier for them. 2.) The door can be solid as Jay3 said, 3.) You must find a way to make cleaning easy so the whole front should either swing out or can be removed.


yeah...thanks man..i never took into consideration the mating part...yah...i know its a little bit too tight for a couple of pigeons..maybe ill extend the depth much deeper. I have been thinking of making the door SOLID just like what they said...since it will be their landing as well (makes the work much easier to hehe)
...cleanin..hmmm i think thats a good idea..removable or swing type?Ok got it..im going to remodel it ryt now


----------



## Jay3

Good luck! Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## ishae_clanx

Here is the updated loft design

Im only problem with this type of loft/nest design is that i will have a hard time making the birds enter the loft because the food is readily accessible from the outside of the loft. once they land on the landing pad they could already feed theme selves making it hard on my part to get them right into the loft once they land


----------



## ishae_clanx

Now here is my other design option

Here the feeder is still from the outside but cannot be accessed by the birds without entering the loft its self.

What do you think guys...

(i forgot to remove the red feeder inside..it should no longer be there, my bad)


----------



## Jay3

That's great! Only where will it be kept? If it won't be in a loft, then where will it be? Are rodents going to be able to get in?


----------



## ishae_clanx

Jay3 said:


> That's great! Only where will it be kept? If it won't be in a loft, then where will it be? Are rodents going to be able to get in?


No..its the loft and nest itself thats why its designed that way..i have just a small area for my birds so i cant take care as many birds even though i would love to..
Rodents ..i dont think so...maybe unless if they could fly too hehhe...the nest/loft will be located approximately about 1.5 meter above ground..about 4 feet


----------



## Revolution Lofts

spirit wings said:


> I thought it was just a nest box in a loft...lol.. if that picture is the whole loft then yea... they need alot more room!


It says small loft/nest box in the title so I though maybe its just for like a single pair of pigeons


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Mate I would definitely make that loft a little bigger then! Those pigeons will multiply like no tomorrow :O


----------



## ishae_clanx

Gurbir said:


> It says small loft/nest box in the title so I though maybe its just for like a single pair of pigeons


]

yep its for a pair only ....i dont like them multiply either so mybe ill boil their eggs LOL


----------



## ND Cooper

No matter what, It's still too small. 
Food and drink Outside is good for the keeper and anything else that can get into it. Food and drink inside is good for the Pigeons more work for the keeper.
This would be ok for a nest box, totaly seperated from the inside of the large loft. Perfect, almost, for a inside hospital/quarrintine (sp) type setup.
Pigeons NEED ROOM! Lots and Lots of Room!
The more Room (flying space) the keeper supplies, the better.
You could hang this outside, under the eves of your roof, maybe.
The more flying space for your Pigeons, the better.
I have Always recommended 12 cubic feet of flying space, Inside, AND OUTSIDE (if not free flying) PER Pigeon.
Again, some feel the need to scrimp, and do, sometimes, mass produce Pigeons under less than ideal circumstances.


----------



## ishae_clanx

ND Cooper said:


> No matter what, It's still too small.
> Food and drink Outside is good for the keeper and anything else that can get into it. Food and drink inside is good for the Pigeons more work for the keeper.
> This would be ok for a nest box, totaly seperated from the inside of the large loft. Perfect, almost, for a inside hospital/quarrintine (sp) type setup.
> Pigeons NEED ROOM! Lots and Lots of Room!
> The more Room (flying space) the keeper supplies, the better.
> You could hang this outside, under the eves of your roof, maybe.
> The more flying space for your Pigeons, the better.
> I have Always recommended 12 cubic feet of flying space, Inside, AND OUTSIDE (if not free flying) PER Pigeon.
> Again, some feel the need to scrimp, and do, sometimes, mass produce Pigeons under less than ideal circumstances.


Yes i know...ill be placing the loft/nest on our balcony...so that it would be easier for the two birds flying to and from the nest.
My main objective is to handle only a pair or racing pigeons..if ever they hatch maybe ill make another loft same as what im posting ryt now..i will then have 4 pigeons..a pair for breeding and another two maybe...but im really aiming to handle 2 at the moment..
..the trap inside the nest is for me to control my birds..i cannot always let them out of the nest..coz many cats around the area...


----------



## ND Cooper

NO.
Double everything NOW! 
You don't understand! Do Not think of if's, and Maybe's in the?for the future.
Some people do, and realize that for the time and effort spent, they could have twice the ammount,easily, and more inexpensively, then putting it off for later.
My little loft, in my opinion, is the cheapest, and easiest size Pigeon Loft to build for 6 Pigeons. (or 3 Pair) 
Now, what will you do, if you built that small loft, and needed a hospital setup?
What if, Surprise! your friends donated some more Pigeons to you? or god forbid, some just dropped in and decided to stay for a while?
You do have the oppertunity to control, NOW, what might, and most likely Will happen in the future.
Again, The more Flying Space Supplied, Per Pigeon, THE BETTER!
My loft is really just a 4x4x8 foot box, on it's side, with 3 sections, supported by legs about waist high for ese of cleaning. Simps!


----------



## ishae_clanx

ND Cooper said:


> NO.
> Double everything NOW!
> You don't understand! Do Not think of if's, and Maybe's in the?for the future.
> Some people do, and realize that for the time and effort spent, they could have twice the ammount,easily, and more inexpensively, then putting it off for later.
> My little loft, in my opinion, is the cheapest, and easiest size Pigeon Loft to build for 6 Pigeons. (or 3 Pair)
> Now, what will you do, if you built that small loft, and needed a hospital setup?
> What if, Surprise! your friends donated some more Pigeons to you? or god forbid, some just dropped in and decided to stay for a while?
> You do have the oppertunity to control, NOW, what might, and most likely Will happen in the future.
> Again, The more Flying Space Supplied, Per Pigeon, THE BETTER!


hehehe how i wish a friend would give me.... i dont have know friends taking of pigeons hhere....and i have a couple of bird cages where our love birds suppose to live...if my pair breeds and have hatchling i would send the hatchling to our house in the countryside


----------



## ND Cooper

Good luck with only 2!


----------



## ishae_clanx

ND Cooper said:


> Good luck with only 2!


waheheh i know what you mean hehehe...so sad but im really going for two hehehe


----------



## Jay3

ishae_clanx said:


> No..its the loft and nest itself thats why its designed that way..i have just a small area for my birds so i cant take care as many birds even though i would love to..
> Rodents ..i dont think so...maybe unless if they could fly too hehhe...the nest/loft will be located approximately about 1.5 meter above ground..about 4 feet



Well mice and rats can climb walls. And raccoons can get into some pretty odd places as well. Only saying this because if they are locked in there, and something is able to reach it, they could easily get inside. A raccoon could reach in. Just want your birds to be safe. It would make a great nest box inside a small secure enclosure. They really do need more room. I can understand that you want to keep a couple of birds, but you really need to try to meet the needs of those birds first. Otherwise you just aren't being fair to them. How big is your balcony? Can you post a picture? Maybe you can make it a bit bigger than what you are thinking, and still make it work.


----------



## ishae_clanx

Jay3 said:


> Well mice and rats can climb walls. And raccoons can get into some pretty odd places as well. Only saying this because if they are locked in there, and something is able to reach it, they could easily get inside. A raccoon could reach in. Just want your birds to be safe. It would make a great nest box inside a small secure enclosure. They really do need more room. I can understand that you want to keep a couple of birds, but you really need to try to meet the needs of those birds first. Otherwise you just aren't being fair to them. How big is your balcony? Can you post a picture? Maybe you can make it a bit bigger than what you are thinking, and still make it work.


Thanks dude for the concern...ill be putting it between a concrete post and the wall parallel to it?i dont think mice can reach them?on the raccoons...no problem on that coz rocky racoon does not thrive here in our place (philippines)...our balcony is about 2 x6 meters...my only concern are the cats roaming around our place...


----------



## Jay3

Cats can jump 4 feet up, and can reach in. That's why a secure enclosure around the nest box is important. Is there no way you can do that? Like a small aviary in front that they could go out into for sun and air? And at night close them in the box?


----------



## ishae_clanx

Jay3 said:


> Cats can jump 4 feet up, and can reach in. That's why a secure enclosure around the nest box is important. Is there no way you can do that? Like a small aviary in front that they could go out into for sun and air? And at night close them in the box?



sorry but i cant...so sad...the cats dont go inside our balcony though...it is where our love birds are located too and it has been safe so far


----------



## FrillbackLover

and let us know when u get the pigeons, we want to see them. Nothing like a pigeons pic gets everyone excited here


----------



## FrillbackLover

Lol u said u were going to boil the eggs, why don't u try to sell them?


----------



## spirit wings

Im sorry but I just can't see pigeons living in a nest box for a long period of time. you need to build a small walk in type loft or a bigger hutch...IMO...


----------



## ishae_clanx

FrillbackLover said:


> Lol u said u were going to boil the eggs, why don't u try to sell them?


selling pigeon eggs here is not that too good...they dont buy egss they buy pigeons..argg....wana have my birds now


----------



## ishae_clanx

spirit wings said:


> Im sorry but I just can't see pigeons living in a nest box for a long period of time. you need to build a small walk in type loft or a bigger hutch...IMO...


yah m an...maybe ill convert our whole balcony..lol heheh tnx man


----------



## Hallzy91

Can I make a loft on my balcony even though it is next to a main road or should it be built in a quieter somewhat bigger area? 
I would like to know because I live in an apartment but I could possibly build one in my parents back yard.


----------



## spirit wings

Hallzy91 said:


> Can I make a loft on my balcony even though it is next to a main road or should it be built in a quieter somewhat bigger area?
> I would like to know because I live in an apartment but I could possibly build one in my parents back yard.


you would have to check with whom ever rents you the apartment..it would not be wise to get homing pigeons if your not going to stay in the apartment for the long haul... but the other breeds can be kept from a balcony if the loft meets all their needs.


----------



## Hallzy91

I'm not looking to keep Homers because I am definetly not expecting to stay at the apartment forever.
I am hoping to get some Rollers/Tumblers or Tipplers if anyone has any.


----------



## spirit wings

Hallzy91 said:


> I'm not looking to keep Homers because I am definetly not expecting to stay at the apartment forever.
> I am hoping to get some Rollers/Tumblers or Tipplers if anyone has any.


great!.. you need the loft first...


----------



## Hallzy91

I just need to get some money to buy some wood to make it with my bro.
Would it be alright for the pigeons if i made a loft about 4 3/4 ft wide about 7 1/2 feet tall and about 5 feet out from the the wall I am planning on putting it up against?


----------



## spirit wings

Hallzy91 said:


> I just need to get some money to buy some wood to make it with my bro.
> Would it be alright for the pigeons if i made a loft about 4 3/4 ft wide about 7 1/2 feet tall and about 5 feet out from the the wall I am planning on putting it up against?


you could if that is all you have to work with.. 7ft tall would be hard to catch birds in though as they would fly right over your head.. if you can make it 4x4 that is the size they sell the sheets of plywood and it would be less cutting and waste of wood.. you could have 8 birds in there at the most..


----------



## Hallzy91

Thanks for the tips
That sounds like a great Idea, I am hoping to get all the materials soon. 
Now I am just hoping somebody can hook me up with some pigeons that would be wonderful.


----------



## Rafael/PR

hay ishae
you should listen to everyone here when they are telling you to build something bigger ,your bird need to spread there wings once in a while, i been to the Philippine for a few day when i was station in Okinawa japan,in the usmc. so it warm like where i live in P.R..im plannig to make a loft myself but for now im using a avian styles loft with a trap that i build out of pvc and chicken wire , very light and cheap to makehttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16950 i have other picture if you want to check them out in my albums in birdtalk profile. you could built it smaller then what i have in the photo


----------



## ishae_clanx

Rafael/PR said:


> hay ishae
> you should listen to everyone here when they are telling you to build something bigger ,your bird need to spread there wings once in a while, i been to the Philippine for a few day when i was station in Okinawa japan,in the usmc. so it warm like where i live in P.R..im plannig to make a loft myself but for now im using a avian styles loft with a trap that i build out of pvc and chicken wire , very light and cheap to makehttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16950 i have other picture if you want to check them out in my albums in birdtalk profile. you could built it smaller then what i have in the photo


nicely done man...im planning to make a bigger loft ryt now but im considering some factors? saw the images bro..thank you for sharing.. what i have in mind regarding that desisng is to let my pair free all the time but when the night comes i want them inside the loft..then release them in the morning...thats my routine...they wont be totatlly kept inside the loft..it will only serve as a bedroom and feedin are for them..thats all man...i will let them outside the loft all the time once they knnow how to get back home.......


----------



## NayNay

ishae_clanx said:


> Yes it will be the whole loft...


So, I'm confused. Are you planning on having your 2 birds live in their nesting box? Or is this a nesting box that you are going to place inside a larger, actual Loft? I'm new, and currently working out my loft design based on info I am gathering from here and other sources. From what I understanding you need at least 2 square feet per bird- and also need to consider the cubic feet that is generated by having height within the loft.


----------



## BBpigeons

i think its perfect nice job


----------



## ishae_clanx

NayNay said:


> So, I'm confused. Are you planning on having your 2 birds live in their nesting box? Or is this a nesting box that you are going to place inside a larger, actual Loft? I'm new, and currently working out my loft design based on info I am gathering from here and other sources. From what I understanding you need at least 2 square feet per bird- and also need to consider the cubic feet that is generated by having height within the loft.



yah ..only two pairs...its like providing a nest box for them but they can fly all they want...thats my aim...imgoing to build it..soon bro...im going to show some picture then


----------



## spirit wings

you are going to need fake eggs to use.. if you let them hatch babies there won't be enough room..and the parent birds should not be flown if they are on hatching eggs and or babies..just in case something happens to them and can not get back to their young or eggs,.. so the fake eggs will work perfect for your nest box loft... and just a thought.. you have to remember pigeons come back to a loft they like.. they may not like to have a house in just a box..and fly off elswhere to find a place.. just a thought now.. not that they will ..they may just be fine with the box.


----------



## ishae_clanx

spirit wings said:


> you are going to need fake eggs to use.. if you let them hatch babies there won't be enough room..and the parent birds should not be flown if they are on hatching eggs and or babies..just in case something happens to them and can not get back to their young or eggs,.. so the fake eggs will work perfect for your nest box loft... and just a thought.. you have to remember pigeons come back to a loft they like.. they may not like to have a house in just a box..and fly off elswhere to find a place.. just a thought now.. not that they will ..they may just be fine with the box.


nce idea man...thats my proble..fake eggs ehhehehe


----------



## Fortunate_Son

If that's. all the space you have and your plan is to sell the off spring, then don't get pigeons! Get finches or a video pet, your not suited to raise pigeons. Pigeons in the park have a better life than your planning to give those birds. What did you do before this run a puppy mill?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

the only problem with only having two pigeons and flying them it could be 0 pigeons very fast depending on the hawks and such .


----------



## Jay3

This post is from almost 2 years ago. God knows how those poor birds did.


----------



## nancybird

Thats funny Jay3 !


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

I did not even look at the date . shame on me


----------

